# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Ohmni, telepresence robot, OhmniLabs, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OhmniLabs, Inc.

ohmnilabs.com/products/ohmni-telepresence-robot

"Ohmni: A robot to transform how you communicate" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Home Care Assistance Partners with OhmniLabs

Published on Oct 12, 2016




> In the segment, "Robots Keeping Seniors Connected", CNBC features Home Care Assistance's pilot program with OhmniLabs in the Bay Area.

----------


## Airicist

Ohmni: A robot to transform how you communicate
April 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

OhmniLabs - The race
April 17, 2017




> See how Ohmni integrates into a family and what kind of role it plays in the daily life of a father.

----------


## Airicist

OhmniLabs CEO & Co-Founder Interview with Vietnam Television 

Nov 25, 2019




> OhmniLabs CEO and Co-Founder, Dr. Thuc Vu recently joined Vietnam Television for an exclusive interview covering the current state of #technology in the world. Learn how we are changing the way people communicate, using technology to bring people closer together.
> 
> Working with top corporations like ANA Avatar Vision to build a future where air travel is no longer necessary, we are redefining telepresence and telerobotics to allow anyone to be anywhere in the world, with just one click.
> 
> Get a glimpse into the mind of Dr. Vu, as he discusses how he, Jared Go, and Tingxi Tan came up with the idea for an affordable telepresence platform.

----------


## Airicist

Ohmni telepresence robot for education: иridge the gap

Jul 9, 2021




> Hybrid learning is here to stay. Keep up with the changing educational landscape and improve learning outcomes with an inclusive, flexible solution that bridges the gap between students and teachers with real presence experience. 
> 
> Ohmni® Robot transforms how students connect to teachers and peers from a remote location. The robot’s mobility gives students freedom to move through the class in a way that ordinary video conference solutions cannot. Real-time navigation and an all-axis 360 view provide a real presence experience despite physical distance. Teachers and administrators can easily bridge the distance learning gap using Ohmni Robot as part of their hybrid or hyflex curriculum leaving no student behind.

----------

